# Correct engine color for 72 GTO



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to the forum, but have had my 72 GTO for 11 years. I am going to have the engine detailed, and painted. Wanted to know if anyone knows for sure the correct "Pontiac blue" color for 72? My engine now is a gray-blue, but in photos of other 72's, I see more of a baby blue color for the engine. What's the correct color?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

most old pontiac motors i've seen where that light grayish-blue. check with year one they'll know for sure.


----------



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my paint from Original Parts Group. It says "Pontiac Blue", and appears to be the baby blue color, according the caps on the cans. Someone on another website mentioned they have different colors for different years. 71-74 had different then earlier models, so I bet the baby blue is the correct for my year. I'll let you all know how it turns out, and try and post a picture when the engine detail is done.


----------

